# Thunder and Lightning



## George Wallace (30 Jun 2006)

It looks like Eastern Ontario is in its second day of sever Thunder Storms.  I just heard on the news that there is a weather front of Thunder Storms to the West of Ottawa and it will probably affect the area for the next 45 minutes.  

I have already seen the online users drop by over 150 in an instant, and as I started this post, I lost all power.  The area is being hit by 'rotating' Power Outages of a few seconds to minutes.   I am going to hit post before the next one....  ;D

Hang in there.


----------



## Shec (30 Jun 2006)

Here's hoping there are no power surges to fry your power supply or motherboard George.


----------



## Burrows (30 Jun 2006)

Heres hoping nothing happens to army.ca.  I'm locked out of another forum that interests me (ironically my own) and I need my fix!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Jun 2006)

The server is on a UPS so a short power outage (under 20 minutes) won't take the server down... however the networking gear is not on the UPS, so while the server will be up, nobody can get to it.   Could be time for a second UPS.


----------



## Haggis (30 Jun 2006)

Severe thunderstorm watch from Algonquin, southeastward to Cornwall and westward to Tweed.
http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/warnings/son_e.html
Better today than tomorrow!


----------



## Trooper Hale (30 Jun 2006)

We lost all the power here in Pet this morning, there was simply a click and everything died on us, everything all through the shacks apparently. Must have been a bang because it actually woke me and my roomie up...which annoyed us more then losing the power did. 
It sounded mighty out there last night, buckets of rain and the crack of thunder. Good stuff to watch but not to be out in thats for sure.


----------



## HItorMiss (30 Jun 2006)

Yup that big one woke me out of my sound beer induced sleep.... not sure how long this ThunderStorm warning will last but it's pretty bad warning

List of all areas under warning.
http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/alerts/index.htm


----------



## c.jacob (30 Jun 2006)

Bright and Sunny here in Peterborough ;D


----------



## Michael Dorosh (30 Jun 2006)

Sunny and clear in Calgary; possible t-showers this aft. Looking forward to a good long weekend - guns, girls, and parades. Then the grind of Stampede and the Edmonton Tattoo back to back...we need an exhausted smiley with the tongue hanging out.


----------



## JBP (30 Jun 2006)

Wow, in Niagara we had some rain lastnight, a little bit of thunder, nothing too special or out of the norm at all. I slept like a baby and now it's a bright, beautiful day outside!

Goodluck to those of you stuck in it!!!


----------



## patt (30 Jun 2006)

gagetown got some rain and a big of thunderstorms this morning..


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jun 2006)

Bless you George. 
It was merely overcast when I was out for a run earlier, so reading this thread I went outside to have a look......just in time for an awesome downpour.....and an equally awesome "wet t-shirt contest" by my neighbour. White t-shirt. No bra. Pouring.  ;D
Bless you.


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Jun 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Bless you George.
> It was merely overcast when I was out for a run earlier, so reading this thread I went outside to have a look......just in time for an awesome downpour.....and an equally awesome "wet t-shirt contest" by my neighbour. White t-shirt. No bra. Pouring.  ;D
> Bless you.



Man, you get all the luck


----------



## beach_bum (30 Jun 2006)

Beautiful and sunny out here on the coast.  Supposed to stay this way all through the weekend.    8)


----------



## navymich (30 Jun 2006)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> Beautiful and sunny out here on the coast.  Supposed to stay this way all through the weekend.    8)



Yes, isn't it great out here.  8)  And you've gotta love how it can be hot all day and cools down nicely at night...unlike some of those (okay, ALL of those) other provinces.  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jun 2006)

Yes its tough having sunshine all day..being able to be on the beach until midnight and not be cold, not having any bugs to deal with, few rounds of golf.....

yeah,

tough


----------



## Zertz (30 Jun 2006)

Was quite stormy earlier today here in Brandon, Manitoba. Thunder, Lighting, high water. Couple cars are ditched on the roads from various water related problems.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Jul 2006)

Another big storm is rolling through now, so if we go off the air for a bit you'll know why...


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Jul 2006)

THIS monster photo shows yesterday here at my place.  The storms were coming from the west over NB (I live between Fredericton and St John just off of Highway Route 101).  I first thought that this was turning into a funnel cloud!!!


----------



## Springroll (2 Jul 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> THIS monster photo shows yesterday here at my place.  The storms were coming from the west over NB (I live between Fredericton and St John just off of Highway Route 101).  I first thought that this was turning into a funnel cloud!!!



Great shot von Garvin...it does look like it is about to twist itself up into one, doesn't it?


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Jul 2006)

Well, it looked worse when I was looking at it.  So, I snapped off three or four photos, got my wife upstairs and we both agreed to (a) turn off EVERYTHING and (b) put the kids (and us!) in the basement and just wait.  Talk about pounding rain!  Kids had fun with it (we remained calm....just in case!) and played "I spy" to candlelight.










Two more shots of the "fun filled" event.


----------



## Springroll (2 Jul 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Well, it looked worse when I was looking at it.  So, I snapped off three or four photos, got my wife upstairs and we both agreed to (a) turn off EVERYTHING and (b) put the kids (and us!) in the basement and just wait.  Talk about pounding rain!  Kids had fun with it (we remained calm....just in case!) and played "I spy" to candlelight.



Best way to handle it, too!
We've had a few interesting storm fronts move over here over the last couple years, and have done the same thing. The kids like it and it keeps them distracted, for sure!

The worst power outage we have had since moving here was only 7 hours long, and the kids were in bed, so I covered them up in extra blankets, put extra blankets in the dog crates and sat at the window watching the snow get whipped around. 

I'm a bit of a storm freak though...

Those pics are awesome!


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Jul 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> The worst power outage we have had since moving here was only 7 hours long, and the kids were in bed, so I covered them up in extra blankets, put extra blankets in the dog crates and sat at the window watching the snow get whipped around.
> 
> I'm a bit of a storm freak though...
> 
> Those pics are awesome!


I'm lucky in that I have a wood furnace, so heat is never an issue.  Water?  Well, that was an issue, but it was over in a few hours.  Nice and romantic too 

Thanks (re: photos).  I was thinking of sending them off to the weather network *dot* ca.  My 15 minutes of fame just may be some freak sending photos to the weathernetwork ;D


----------



## GAP (2 Jul 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> I'm a bit of a storm freak though...



If you enjoy storms, then the ultimate storm place has to be Churchill Manitoba. There are no limbs on the north side of the trees, because of the ice crystals scouring everything off. But the best part, is the constant wind. In the winter, you go to sleep and wake up to the moaning of the wind as it whistles around the buildings. I loved it, my wife hated it. The storms rolled in every other day building drifts that are packed so hard that you can drive a front end loader ON TOP of them. (different type of snow farther north you get) Neat experience.


----------



## Springroll (2 Jul 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> I'm lucky in that I have a wood furnace, so heat is never an issue.  Water?  Well, that was an issue, but it was over in a few hours.  Nice and romantic too
> 
> Thanks (re: photos).  I was thinking of sending them off to the weather network *dot* ca.  My 15 minutes of fame just may be some freak sending photos to the weathernetwork ;D



We are looking into a pellet stove for the basement since we have been told that wood stoves are alot of maintenance. Have you found yours to be? Water is no problem in our house. We have a large water system with a holding tank of 25L and the kitchen RO system holds about 10L.

I am on a weather forum full of EC types, so if you are interested, I'll send you the link to it. 
They would love to see pics like those.


----------



## Springroll (2 Jul 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> If you enjoy storms, then the ultimate storm place has to be Churchill Manitoba.



Sounds like I need to make a winter trip sometime. 
I would love to be a storm chaser... ;D


----------



## c.jacob (2 Jul 2006)

Jacob said:
			
		

> Bright and Sunny here in Peterborough ;D



 OK the fun's over it started pouring rain whuke we were at the bar patio last night. Now the humidity is brutal.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Jul 2006)

Another day, another thunder storm... The power has flickered a number of times here, but seems to have held.


----------



## Haggis (4 Jul 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> I'm a bit of a storm freak though...



So was I until my house was struck by lightning while I was away on pre-deployment training in '03.  The storm had passed by a few minutes earlier and the sky was clearing.   My kids were out in the yard when they saw a bolt of lightning cross over the yard and strike my antenna tower.  It sheared the top 18 feet off the antenna.  The tower and antennas were very well grounded so the charge went to ground and was picked up by underground phone and cable wiring.

The strike cost me (well, my insurance company) over $11K and damaged phones and other electronics in five other houses nearby.

9er Domestic was in the house when it was hit.  She couldn't hear for over an hour.

NEVER underestimate lightning!


----------



## manhole (5 Jul 2006)

We live between Woodstock and Hartland NB along the St. John River........   They actually had a tornado in the Glassville, Juniper area the other night.   Lots of damage to buildings and a swath of woodlands down like matchsticks.   We have had a lot of rain this spring and I fear we may mildew  

Ubique


----------



## navymich (5 Jul 2006)

Rainy season (and by that I mean winter ;D) is over here in Victoria.  And thunder and lightening is a very rare occurence.  Although we did get a slight quake yesterday: http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-columbia/story/2006/07/04/bc-quake.html


----------



## Hot Lips (5 Jul 2006)

Thunder and Lightening here last night and more rain today...I need to move to some place where there is summer temps and weather...anyone want a border 

HL


----------



## Springroll (5 Jul 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Rainy season (and by that I mean winter ;D) is over here in Victoria.  And thunder and lightening is a very rare occurence.  Although we did get a slight quake yesterday: http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-columbia/story/2006/07/04/bc-quake.html



My mom emailed me just after the quake yesterday. It was about 40 km from Seattle...right around Camano Island and Whidbey Island. 
That thunder and lightning storm kept me awake last night, though. It finally passed over the house around 1:30-2am. I must say that some of those flashes were super bright...loved it!


----------



## c.jacob (5 Jul 2006)

Peterborough ON had a second flood yesterday


----------



## fourninerzero (5 Jul 2006)

31 degrees in edmonton, in the shade no less. my dog has taken up residence in a kiddie pool and  I forget what rain is.....


----------



## Hot Lips (6 Jul 2006)

I'll trade FourNinerZero...it is 17C here overcast and showers are expected again today  

HL


----------



## Springroll (6 Jul 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> I'll trade FourNinerZero...it is 17C here overcast and showers are expected again today
> 
> HL



Just look at it this way, HL. Think of how nice and green your lawn will be for the rest of the summer....hehehe


----------



## fourninerzero (6 Jul 2006)

ITS HAPPENED! HL, you better be getting hot effing weather right now, cause as I write this, its 17 degrees, overcast, and drizzling a bit. smoke from the forest fires is rather abundant too.


----------



## Pea (6 Jul 2006)

See, we complain about how hot it is in Edmonton all week, and now it is icky out. There is just no winning.  :-\

Please send my sunshine back.. or at least some of it.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jul 2006)

Well,  With the Hot Temps in Eastern Ontario, tonight we are having sporadic Thunder Storms and some gusts.......and the odd micro burst.


----------



## Rice0031 (18 Jul 2006)

I'm sitting through a nice round of lots of lightning sheets and forks here in Kanata (Ottawa). Hailed for a few seconds! Now its just back to some lightning flashes. The temperature was about 30 or so with the humidex just a couple of hours ago, so it isn't too surprising.


----------



## condor888000 (18 Jul 2006)

Very true. Coming home from work around 9, I was seeing the sky lighting up like crazy near Place. Most of it looked like it was going cloud to cloud though. Only a few seemed to be coming down. And at the moment I hear it coming down. Fun eh.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Jul 2006)

Rice, they actually said the temp was 43 with the humidex yesterday... Hopefully that storm will make today a bit more pleasant!


----------



## Springroll (18 Jul 2006)

Watching the news last night(which is a rare occurence for me), I see that Sudbury and a few surrounding towns were hit by some interesting weather. Looked like it did quite the number to alot of those neighbourhoods. I don't recall them saying if anyone was hurt, but I hope nobody was.


----------



## Trooper Hale (18 Jul 2006)

Just got the power back on in Pet a little while ago. It was a HUGE, HUGE storm last night. Absolutely beautiful stuff as the thunder and lightning crashed down. Great fun. Not of course if your car was under a tree that crashed down but as i dont own a car i was watching the lightning as opposed to the car park. Far better view.
"Good for the farmers' as we say back home. And good for the RP (you know who you are!) who got chased out of the building by a bat, now that was a good laugh.


----------



## Franko (18 Jul 2006)

Me and the frau were going to DDH to workout last night....everything was alright...couple of spots of rain.

As I was just getting into my car last night to move it over to get the frau....literally across the parking lot, the wind picked up.

It was rocking the car...kicking up dirt. My wife was trying to get a grip of the BBQ, I ran to help her.

She ran inside....I heard a crack and a thud.

Looked over and  saw this (see attached photos)

Wife was freaking....our spot is right of the crushed Neon.

Brand new Caliber.........we were lucky.

There are a few buildings on base with the roofs completely torn off. One guy in my Sqn had his roof to his house ripped off in Pembroke.

From what I hear the North Bay area got hit even worse.

Regards


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 Mar 2007)

Looks like it's time to kick this thread off for another year. I'm sitting here listening to a thunder storm roll through. No signs of a power problem yet, but they don't always warn you in advance.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Mar 2007)

Is this something like a "30 Minute WARNING" to let us prepare for the eventuality that your power backup will soon run down?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Mar 2007)

I've been knocked off twice already...


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Mar 2007)

I'm waiting for it here in Borden.  We hit 20C today and it's supposed to drop down to 5C tonight.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Jan 2008)

January 7th, and... yep, thunder and lightning here in Ottawa. Nothing too serious though so I doubt it will cause an interruption.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jan 2008)

Calling for it here in Kingston later tonight.


----------



## navymich (7 Jan 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Calling for it here in Kingston later tonight.



I thought it was just a plane taking off (you get used to living near to the airport!), but realized it was the thunder starting here.  Weird to hear it in the middle of winter.  On a side note, the mild temps today gave me a chance to get all of my outdoor XMas decorations down!!


----------



## deedster (7 Jan 2008)

We hit 14 degrees here today.  LOW of 10 tonight.  No thunder here in Burlington yet.  Is it really Jan. 7th?


----------



## X-mo-1979 (7 Jan 2008)

No thunder in Petawawa yet.really foggy and my drive way is finally clear of ice.
My "skate" home from the gym I got drenched.

Keep it coming I LOVE GLOBAL warming.

(Any one watch that Al Gore special about everything drying up?Looked to me that Ontario was safe. ;D)


----------



## midget-boyd91 (7 Jan 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> January 7th, and... yep, thunder and lightning here in Ottawa. Nothing too serious though so I doubt it will cause an interruption.



Has your new backup (or whatever its technical name is) been used in an actual outage yet?

Love the temperatures here too. But I don't imagine the back yard skating rink I started making is going to survive the 9 and 12 degree weather of the next two days.  :-\
Oh well, I don't skate anyways. I'll sacrifice the rink for nice back deck w/beer weather anytime.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Jan 2008)

Yes, the UPS was put to successful use a few times now. It works!


----------

